# VW OEM Eos Mud Flaps



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Eos Mud Flaps*

My Eos is getting too dirty in this weather







Does anyone have, or has anyone considered, buying the VW mud flaps for the Eos. Will they look ok? I'm not sure so would appreciate if anyone has a picture of an Eos with the VW flaps on.
Thanks
Simon


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (hulahoops)*

if you look at my photos on Door Moldings you can see mine. I think they look good. The dealer sold them to me and installed them when I took delivery.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (hulahoops)*

You can kind of see them here http://www.vw.com/eos/accessories.html by selecting deflectors and clicking splash guards. But the amount of money they want for them is crazy. $120 for the front pair and $123 for the rear pair? You have to be kidding me! Especially when you consider that the same thing for a jetta/golf are $22 front and $22 rear.
I feel like we're being pillaged!


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (gilesrulz)*

gilesrulz: that's odd, they are half that price in the UK for a pair. Unusual for things to be a lot cheaper here.
vweosdriver: I saw your picture of the front ones, do you have a picture of the rear ones as well? thanks
Edit: sorry I found you have already posted other views
http://i133.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg http://i133.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg 

Simon


_Modified by hulahoops at 10:43 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (gilesrulz)*

They fit perfecly and $200+ on a $ 35,000+_ car won't be noticed IMHO by the time you pay it off. Comparison with other cars will never make you happy, unless the ones on the Cadillac XLR are more expensive and then you'll think you got a good deal on the Eos.


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (vweosdriver)*

just got some for the eos x-mas present ,,,, £37 p pair


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Comparison with other cars will never make you happy, unless the ones on the Cadillac XLR are more expensive and then you'll think you got a good deal on the Eos.

But I'm not comparing a Cadillac with an Eos, I'm comparing a Golf/Jetta with an Eos. These are cars that are more similar in shape and design than they are different. And at 1/5th the cost for the Golf/Jetta ones, I'd be tempted to see if they would fit.


----------



## IchLiebeVWs (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (hulahoops)*

I have the mudflaps on my car and love them! I have the black on black and the mudflaps are black so they just blend in. However my Golf III is red and the mudflaps are black and they look good on them as well. We had a freak snow storm here in the Northwest last week and they came in real handy keeping all that muddy road slush off the body of the car


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (IchLiebeVWs)*

If you factory ordered your Eos and it has not been delivered to the port yet, ask your salesman to add the mudflaps and monstermats to be put on at the port. My dealer is charging $120 for all four flaps installed and $64 for the mats. I just did this tonight. My Eos was just born today! I'm a proud papa


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps*

I have no idea how many people would be interested in getting mud flaps for an Eos. Mud flaps are not exactly a hot fashion accessory for stylish cars such as an Eos, but they do have a certain practicality. If you live in a rural area and do a lot of driving on gravel roads, having a set of front mud flaps can really reduce the amount of road spray (mud, I guess) that gets thrown up on the side of the car - and, all too often, wiped off with your pant leg when you get in and out of the car.
I note that VW offers OEM mud flaps for the Eos in their parts catalog. The illustration on this particular page shows a Golf V, but the part numbers seem to indicate that the mud flaps are specific to an Eos. Anyway, I offer the information without any recommendation pro or con, simply in case anyone needs it later on. I do not know if these parts are offered for sale in North America or not - if you want to inquire at your VW dealer, take a printout of the above illustration with you, so as to make it easier for the parts specialist to find the listing in the parts catalog.
Michael
*Eos Mud Flaps (from VW)*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

I got a set to be fitted a Port Option...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (mark_d_drake)*

Geez, they have dirt roads between those gated communities of San Mateo and the Courtyard Mall?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

I also changed my order to have them fitted at the port. It cost me $120 vs. $240 the parts counter wanted for the flaps alone.
Personally, I think mudflaps should be standard equipment on all cars and trucks as a safety feature. It's a real pain to be behind a car without flaps during a rain storm.


_Modified by owr084 at 2:02 AM 12-16-2006_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

No, but they have snow in Tahoe ( I assume that spending your time in Switzeraland and Toronto you know what that is )










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:10 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (mark_d_drake)*

Hi Mark:
To tell you the truth, it has been a rotten year for snow in both places. I was in ZRH until about the 5th Dec or so - didn't see a single flake there. Have not seen any snow in Toronto either this year - temperatures this weekend are about +8 to +10 (around the low 50s in the American measurement).
The banks in CH are not advancing any operating loans to ski resorts below 1,500 meters... there will be a big shakeout this year, I think.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

Yeah it's bad here too. I was wondering why the snow removal contractor hadn't called to bug us for the check for this year, and when we spoke to him today the answer is because he's still fixing roads rather than ploughing snow. 
I was assuming I wouldn't get to take the EOS up until the spring (our other car is an MDX so any real sign of snow and that's the vehicle of choice for the Tahoe run) but unless something changes over the holidays I may be able to get a run up to Tahoe in early january once the new toy finally arrives. 
Can't wait to drive 80 and the roads around the lake with 3.2, top down and heaters on full....
-Mark


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (mark_d_drake)*

Not a great picture, but a picture none the less.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (SoftballBud31)*

It's the best picture we've seen so far







Thanks for posting it, Bud.
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

£50 for fitting in the UK. Surely they can't be that hard to fit? £37 per pair here by the way.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (swordfish1)*

I haven't decided whether or not to order mudflaps for my Eos. Issue is practicality vs appearance. Any views?
My dealer has offered to supply and fit for £105 including fitting and VAT so that works out at £31 for fitting which I suppose is not too bad.
PJG


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (swordfish1)*

Just fitted x2 fronts ,,, @1/2 hr to do , worth it as the are a good fit , they are not the same as the top picture ,,, rears soon .


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (pjgraham86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjgraham86* »_I haven't decided whether or not to order mudflaps for my Eos. Issue is practicality vs appearance. Any views?

Hi Peter:
I put front mudflaps on my Golfs and Jettas. If you drive a lot on snow covered roads, or on roads that are not paved, the front mudflaps do a good job of keeping the crap off the door sill that you have to step through to get into the front seats. In turn, that helps keep your pant legs clean if you are wearing dress pants or a suit, and it REALLY helps if you are wearing a 3/4 length or longer winter coat or raincoat.
I don't think the rear mudflaps are of much value. Perhaps if you lived way out in the country, maybe... but VW coats the area behind the rear wheel wells with a flexible material to cut down on rock chips, so, even then I don't think the rear ones would be all that useful.
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I don't think the rear mudflaps are of much value. Perhaps if you lived way out in the country, maybe... but VW coats the area behind the rear wheel wells with a flexible material to cut down on rock chips, so, even then I don't think the rear ones would be all that useful.
Michael

The rear mudflaps are a courtesy to the people behind you. They are there to keep the water, mud, etc. that you are tossing up from hitting them.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
The rear mudflaps are a courtesy to the people behind you. They are there to keep the water, mud, etc. that you are tossing up from hitting them.









<=Mudflap free....eat my dust!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_The rear mudflaps are a courtesy to the people behind you. They are there to keep the water, mud, etc. that you are tossing up from hitting them.

Well - I can understand how that concept would apply to, say, a flatbed semi-trailer, but I'm not convinced it is germane to an Eos.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

But a stone could fly up directly, and/or ricochet and whack a windscreen, couldn't it?
John


----------



## pjgraham86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael,
I'm picking the car up on saturday - I'll leave the mudflaps till I see how I go with "splashback" onto the sills and lower doors. Dealer can fir them later if I reckon it's going to save my paint/clothes!
Roll on Saturday......!
Peter


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (pjgraham86)*

I think you will find a lot of splashing up over the front and rear , the front sill gets full of muck ,,,, the rear has a large return edge and will get battered by stones .


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (davidg)*

Another _potential_ consideration for those that drive in snow or on gravel roads.
I'm not familier with VW products, so this may not be a concern if rear wiring is routed in such a way that it is adequately protected.
I have found that rear spash guards reduce (not prevent) the amount of snow, slush, mud, and gravel that gets thrown up under the rear of the vehicle that can then cling to or strike rear wiring harnesses on tail lights, licence plate lights, trailer wiring, etc.
Again, not familiar with VW engineering, but perhaps worth considering.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 12:48 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*

So I was just wondering is there gold in those mudflaps? I was quoted $665 installed. According to the dealership there are no holes, so they all have to be drilled. Is this true?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_So I was just wondering is there gold in those mudflaps? I was quoted $665 installed. According to the dealership there are no holes, so they all have to be drilled. Is this true?

Must be gold for the Canadian version. I'm getting mine put on at the port for a total of around $120 US...


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (owr084)*

Does anyone have a pic of thier Eos with OEM mudflaps on it?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (Eosluvr)*

Jason,
The splashguards themselves are $322.00 canadian for a set of 4. 
Which means they are stinging you over $340.00 for install. Even at $100.00 an hour for shop rate, that's almost 3.5 hours to install. You can drill a lot of holes in 3.5 hours.
Kevin








As the old joke goes: Customer: $75.00 bucks to fix my TV!!! all you did was hit it with a screwdriver. Repairman: Yup, $5.00 bucks to hit it, and $70.00 bucks for knowing _where_ to hit it.


_Modified by just4fun at 6:23 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Must be gold for the Canadian version. I'm getting mine put on at the port for a total of around $120 US...

Well actually, I think that the Canadian versions are synchronized with the retracting roof....with roof up in place the splashguards are engaged and when the top is top down, the splashguards also retract within the wheelwells....you gotta pay for that kind of technology my friends!!!








JJ


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_The splashguards themselves are $322.00 canadian for a set of 4.

So I happen to be in a Canadian Tire store tonight and figure i'd just check out what they had:
- For $7 /pr or $14 total, you can get plain black mudflaps. Flat simple pieces, also available with "Ford", "Pontiac", etc - no "VW" ones there.
- for $15 /pr or $30 total, you can get plain black mudflaps that are partially molded to give a custom look (a couple of sizes to deal with different radius of the wheel well & fender area)
- for variuos amounts in between there's ones with flames, patterns, logo's and also into pick-up truck sizes







Or for $322 we can go to the dealer


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Picked my car up this evening, mudflaps already fitted, no charge. My dealers, Isaac Agnew of Belfast, N. Ireland, said their first buyer decided they ruined the lines of the car, but was back a week later. We are wet and mild here. They now just fit them free.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Mind to snap some pictures? I would like to see the mudflaps, I am interested to have mine installed too. TIA.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_Picked my car up this evening, mudflaps already fitted, no charge. My dealers, Isaac Agnew of Belfast, N. Ireland, said their first buyer decided they ruined the lines of the car, but was back a week later. We are wet and mild here. They now just fit them free.

And where are the pictures (of the car, not just the mudflaps!)


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

It's nearly 2.30 am here, picked the car up at dusk. Daughter home from London for late Christmas, delayed after that Heathrow peasouper. Must find that owners photo thread and post next week
John


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Yes! I would love to see mudflaps/spashguards too! (the ones that are ON the body behind the tires, and don't flap)
I have a black Eos, and it took some effort to get the salt off the side of the car after it snowed here (the salt didn't just spray off; was still there and required sponging with a microfiber cloth)
I think that the splashguards might really help keep stuff from being thrown on the side.
I want to see them first, and on a black car they might be even more subtle.








William


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

So does no one have a pic to share of thier Eos with flaps?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Eosluvr)*

Mine should be fitted soon....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_So I was just wondering is there gold in those mudflaps? I was quoted $665 installed. According to the dealership there are no holes, so they all have to be drilled.

Jason:
Geez, I know there is a labour shortage in Alberta, but $665 to install a set of mudflaps? Jeepers, you just stuff a 1/8 inch drill bit in a battery powered drill, hold the mudflap up to the car, drill the hole using the mudflap as a template, put a little wax on it (for corrosion protection), then install sheet metal screws.
Are you sure they didn't quote you the price for a full set of diamond-tread running boards with 1/4 inch sheet metal mudflaps, like you see on the side of Fred & Ethel's pickup truck?








Michael


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

You think that's bad...you should see what they're charging to install a coffee cup sleeve at Starbucks in Alberta these days....








The problem with at least one VW vendor in town (and probably two) is that they are confronted with tremendous demand for the Eos (and generally any vehicle that costs more than $40K) but limited to charging MSRP for the vehicle. Some people at the dealership(s) are taking the opportunity to increase the markup on other products to generate additional profit.
I'll mention that my salesperson was reasonably fair during the sales process. The accessories sold appear reasonably and fairly priced with no haggling required, and there was no pressure to purchase any of them. (He didn't even want to mention them, but figured he was obligated.) The comments from two posters here suggest that their situations have not matched mine. I've also heard that, in general, this type of behaviour is on the increase in Alberta dealerships.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (neweosowner)*

These were a must have for me. Roads are terrible in North Carolina so mud and water holes are lurking everywhere. I also like the look on the car. 
I installed the front mudflaps in about 1 hour and the rear set in about 45 minutes. Note, this would have gone quicker but I wasn't in the mood to pull off the tires.








Front set took longer because there are couple more steps but overall it was fairly darn simple. Granted it helped to have small girl hands to pull this off but I felt it was worth a couple of knuckle scrapes to put these on. 
Final comment, dealer shouldn't charge you more than 1.25 hours labor to install all 4 since they can take off the tires in 10 minutes. 
Good luck!


_Modified by theothereos at 11:42 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*

If you are installing mudflaps yourself, and the work requires drilling into metal (rather than plastic - I am not sure what the fender materials are), be sure to put a spritz of corrosion protection wax into the drill-hole and onto the screw before you install the mudflap.
There is a post in the Phaeton forum that provides more information about the corrosion prevention wax. Although the gist of that post is directed towards light alloy wheels, the wax shown is the same stuff that is used for underbody corrosion protection.
Corrosion Prevention Precautions when removing and replacing wheels
Michael


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

No metal, just plastic.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

I've always used a dab of paint in a drilled hole to prevent rust.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 10:49 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_It's nearly 2.30 am here, picked the car up at dusk. Daughter home from London for late Christmas, delayed after that Heathrow peasouper. Must find that owners photo thread and post next week
John

this one??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2809641


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*

Can you post pictures of your Eos with the mudflaps?
Particularly, the front mudflaps from an angle from the front. Maybe one with the whole Eos visible, and one showing half the wheel and half the door. I think they would help dark cars show less dirt (esp that NC salt!), and dark cars would handle them subtly.
William


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*

Working on the pictures...
Have you seen other EOS drivers in Greensboro? So far, nothing in the triangle.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*

Hope these help


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*

I _think_ that I saw a silver Eos** in a parking lot next to my work in Winston-Salem, but I was on my way into work and could only swivel my head but not stop. If I see them again I will take a closer look. It was definitely a VW with the same grill and chrome face, and I _think_ that I saw the spots where the roof divides if it were an Eos.
Those photos convince me-- I need those splash guards!
They look like they are *plenty* subtle on black*-- definitely want a set before the next round of salt on the roads. The only question now is whether to install myself, or to pay the VW dealer to install for the assurance that my fenders will remain pristine and under warranty.
I haven't seen _any_ Eos' in Greensboro, other than in the dealership, and everyone who talks to me about mine hasn't seen one before either (other than one bank loan officer near my work, who immediately asked if the one she saw was me, making me think _someone else_ near there has one)
William
*correction: they look plenty subtle on your *Thunder Blue* Eos-- and I'm sure they will look great on black _also_!
**I got a better look this morning-- definitely a silver Eos with grey interior and Samarkand wheels and wood trim (walnut?) on dash, near the BBT building in Winston on Stratford.



_Modified by kghia at 2:49 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_Hope these help

Thanks for posting the pictures, they are much appreciated. The mudflaps look very nice - the car is not too bad either.








On an unrelated topic, we try and run on a first-name basis here in this forum (it helps keep things friendly) - but, I don't know your name...
Michael


----------



## DUBLISHUZ (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

Nice Flaps!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

- Josh



_Modified by DUBLISHUZ at 10:59 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*

I'm sure they will look great on black - post pictures after the install.
You install or VW install? Much depends on if you are interested in taking the tires off and / or if you have a right angle bit driver. I did the install without taking off the tires thanks to a friend loaning me the above mentioned driver. Without this tool, really not possible install rear flap without removing tires. 
- Dawn
(yes, that really is my name)


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*

WOW, an Eos who owns an Eos.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_So I was just wondering is there gold in those mudflaps? I was quoted $665 installed. According to the dealership there are no holes, so they all have to be drilled. Is this true?


With my EOS only a few weeks away I requested a price to supply and install some splashguards. They quoted me $322.00 for the parts (list price, right out of the book) and $100.00 install.
This is a pretty hefty price to pay for splashguards, but considerably less than you were quoted.
Did you ever go ahead with these?
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*

I visited my dealership today after pointing out that they still had not delivered the mud flaps they charged me for at the time of sale. The sales manager was good enough to look into things...but still managed to quote me $499 installed ($204 more than I already paid on my bill of sale.) It didn't sound like the dealer was interested in selling them, and I wasn't interested in paying $500 for them, so I passed for now. Since I can do it for $422, I may take Progress up on your offer. Or DIY....
The good news - I haven't annoyed the dealership as much as SOME people in Edmonton - I get the "good customer" 20% discount.








$100 labour...that runs to about $400/hr, which for your part of the province sounds about right. $200/hr at McDonald's, $400/hr at the car shop.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_With my EOS only a few weeks away I requested a price to supply and install some splashguards. They quoted me $322.00 for the parts (list price, right out of the book) and $100.00 install.
This is a pretty hefty price to pay for splashguards, but considerably less than you were quoted.
Did you ever go ahead with these?
Kevin









My dealer charged me $122(US) *total* to have splashguards put on at the port when it arrived last week. I'm picking it up tomorrow


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
My dealer charged me $122(US) *total* to have splashguards put on at the port when it arrived last week. I'm picking it up tomorrow






















































































You must be very excited to get the car tomorrow! Congrats!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_There is a post in the Phaeton forum that provides more information about the corrosion prevention wax. Although the gist of that post is directed towards light alloy wheels, the wax shown is the same stuff that is used for underbody corrosion protection.
Corrosion Prevention Precautions when removing and replacing wheels


Interestingly, my VW dealer's parts dept. did not know about the wax spray, and directed me to service, who *also did not seem to know about it*.








Once given the part # D 322 000 A2, they were able to say it is $27.25 and would take a couple of days to order.
I guess that means they aren't using it when rotating wheels.
Maybe I'll buy the Eos Bentley CD so I can see whether it tells them to do so (although it seems clear to me that it should be done in any case)
Or maybe I'll get some of the Wurth wax spray mentioned at the end of that post.
http://www.viggdesigns.com/pro...&js=n
William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Once given the part # D 322 000 A2, they were able to say it is $27.25 and would take a couple of days to order.
I guess that means they aren't using it when rotating wheels.
http://www.viggdesigns.com/pro...&js=n
William

Sounds like its time to pull the MSDS sheet for VW # D322 000 A2
In other corrosion prevention news, I've lately become interested in this product...








There's some interesting product information at their website. Video too. Its a good company to learn about and look at their product line. They are all about corrosion prevention.
http://www.corrosionx.com/
They also have a wax protectant.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:21 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (owr084)*

My dealer charged my $120 plus a $25 "Port Prep Fee", some of which could be for the Monster Mats ($74)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*

I just called my local dealership about mudflaps.
At VW.com, even Base owners can now choose them as an option for only $160 total.
At my dealership, I was quoted $122 front, $126 rear, and $92 installation for all 4!






















A grand total of $340 + tax!







I believe the parts would be 7% tax, and no tax on the labor, but that still comes to (estimated) $357.36 !
For $92, I might just raise my car and take of one tire at a time, or go *buy* a right-angle drill.








Or maybe I will see if anybody sells the OEM splashguards for less.
(maybe 1stvwparts.com or oempl.us)
William


----------



## just4fun_ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*

That sounds pretty similar to Canadian pricing (exchange rate taken into consideration) for mudflaps purchased from the dealer.
As far as I know, we don't have the factory/port installation option available to us.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_At my dealership, I was quoted $122 front, $126 rear, and $92 installation for all 4... A grand total of $340 + tax...

Sure, it looks expensive, but here's how it breaks out: The prices for the parts themselves are probably suggested retail. The labour is likely one hour, which is not unreasonable considering that someone has to fetch the car, bring it into the work area, lift it up, remove the wheels, install the parts, put the wheels back on, etc.
Rather than moaning about it, find out what the prices for the same parts are at a specialty parts retailer (you mentioned two good ones, OEM Plus and 1st VW Parts . com, both of whom are well known to Vortexers as trustworthy companies with good customer service), and do the installation yourself.
I am starting to get a bit frustrated by the amount of needless moaning and whining that is taking place here in the Eos forum. This is not a shot at you specifically, William - I just finished writing about my third reply to TrampDog on this thread about warning lights and cold weather.
So, here's a request to all: Let's move the quality of the discussion here in our forum up a notch or two. If you want convenience, ask the dealer to do the work for you, but expect that you will have to pay the overheads associated with getting small speciality tasks done in the service department. If you want economy, then do the job yourself. Let's move away from whining and more towards creating a collection of useful posts that will provide all forum members with information they can refer to if they want to do their own modifications.
I'm not just talking the talk, I walk the walk too. There are certain tasks I will not attempt myself, such as oil changes or any job that is directly related to safety of the vehicle such as brakes, wheels, engine stuff. If I need this kind of work done, I take the vehicle to my VW dealer and ask them to do it for me, and I pay what they charge - I'm content with that. However, if I want to make some minor modification to my car - for example, Retrofitting a Television Tuner - then I'll use the forum to ask others who own the same vehicle for advice, then I'll document how to do the job so that the information is there for others who follow in the future.
I don't want to hijack this thread, but I gotta tell you guys that there are days when I almost dread coming to the Eos forum. I don't mind spending hours gathering information to help someone out, but I just cannot put up with needless negativity. If you want me to stick around as a moderator - and I am perilously close to bailing out of this forum - then let's focus on gathering and sharing information, solving problems, accomplishing things, and *having fun*, not on complaining.
'nuff said.
Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
You are a mine of information, a star, and this forum would be less without you! OK? ... OK? I served the public for over a generation, with them friendly, aggressive, sober, tipsy, benign, whingy, sad, positive, suicidal, happy, and madly enthusiastic (the worst). This is what people are, and want to be. I appreciate what you want this forum to be, and it would be fine, and dry. There are no separate tech and chat bits. But, with respect, you are not Simon Cowell, and selecting entrants for some ideally technical retrofit forum is not what the posters want. In your fulsome complaint about whiners you didn't give even a nod to people with genuine problems (I don't have, so far) with their Eos cars. Why is this? 
John


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Mudflap Flap (PanEuropean)*

These are the _same_ splashguards that would have been a $160 option, IF it was offered on the Base model back then, or if my dealer hadn't acted like the only options were the non-optional $99 pinstripe decal which is now peeling off, or the $399 "First Place Finish" wax and scotchguard.
I just may put them on myself,
<RANT=shortened>
Now the best experience so far with this dealer is that the _bodyshop_ seemed to act like they knew how to treat customers, and did not try to downplay the small scratch provided during repair; the people working in the service dept seemed to understand customer concerns too-- but they are not who I have had to deal with on the majority. I have been generous in the surveys too-- more generous than honest.
</RANT>
Thanks,
William
*VWoA _said_ that I was the first one to bring this to their attention, and thanked me. They could have been being nice, but I mentioned to them that since I posted about my problem, I had found that others had discovered the "compass error", but had reported that _their dealership had arranged a resolution._ I told VWoA that they probably had less reports because _some dealers were resolving it out of their own pockets._
_Modified by kghia -- maybe I shouldn't think "my" salesman is a main contact for me; he has already done his part. I need to deal with Service, and do the rest myself/elsewhere_


_Modified by kghia at 9:48 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_In your fulsome complaint about whiners you didn't give even a nod to people with genuine problems (I don't have, so far) with their Eos cars. Why is this? 

Hi John:
Sorry, maybe I didn't express myself well. I certainly don't have any argument with folks who report problems - I think that the single most important function of a forum like ours is to be a repository of information that folks can turn to in order to find the information they need to rapidly resolve problems. Whenever I see a post that reports a problem, I do everything I can to provide whatever information I have that will lead to a resolution of the problem. I've been doing this for several years now in the Phaeton forum.
What I am complaining about (and, I'll be honest, it's a complaint) is *attitudes*, not content. Angela has probably had the most significant number of problems of anyone here on the forum with her car, but hey, she's an upbeat person, she reports the facts as they are, she doesn't whinge, and when you read her posts, you learn from them and you gain information. 
A small minority of folks here will positively leap at the opportunity to whinge, whine and complain whenever any opportunity presents itself, even if it's not a problem with their own car. Witness this quote, for example, in response to someone's inquiry about a windblocker: 

_Quote, originally posted by *(name withheld)* »_...bets on if his dealership didn't get the windblocker, didn't know it came standard, or ripped it off to sell through their service dept?

That's the kind of crap that gets me down. 
Michael


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

Very interesting. I ordered mud flaps for my EOS, which has a delivery date of around 04/25/07. Yes, some would say they spoil the beautiful lines of the car but I had them on my del Sol and I think they do a great job of helping to keep the car just a little bit cleaner. I'm looking forward to posting pictures of my EOS once I take delivery.
Thanks again to all for allowing me to live vicariously through your pictures and tales of your experiences.
Dwight.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Witness this quote, for example, in response to someone's inquiry about a windblocker: 
...
That's the kind of crap that gets me down. 


_My_ salesman didn't know what the object in the trunk was (with illustrations on the outside of the windblocker pouch)-- I had to guess it myself and lead him to figure it out. Of course, they have only had "7 or 8" Eos's at the dealership, but still... when I mentioned Dawn's Thunder Blue Eos, I was corrected "Eismeer Blue"-- I had to inform them of the dark blue color option. (which can be found on VW.com) It is one thing to not advertise, but another to sell through those who can only add a commission.
I can only hope that Eos support _improves over time._
Think of me as _an exacting, demanding optimist._


_Modified by kghia at 8:32 PM 2-9-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Michael,
Don't let it get to you, you do an excellent job, maybe it's just S.A.D.! There are enough of us here to josh the 'my ashtray has a scratch in it' posters. We could set bougy on 'em!
John


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

I apologize for being so negative.
I really don't expect everything to cost nickel-- I am just finding the dealerships overly expensive at the time when I am first looking to forge an ongoing relationship as a VW owner.
You really have helped with advice regarding several thing-- including evaluating how much grief I want to go through over issues. I am a little disappointed still in "settling" for less features, but already committed to enjoying _this Eos_-- that advice really helped me to realize to go ahead and enjoy the Eos, rather than returning it and being miserable waiting until I could _finally_ get an Eos with features but WITHOUT leather.
I have already ordered mudflaps from 1stVWParts.com, and I am going to look forward to doing it myself and be proud of it in the end.
If I need help, I'll try to get Dawn to lend her experience and tiny hands ;-)
BTW, I'll leave atni-lock brakes to the shop, but I want to change my oil at least once. (and maybe put in one of those magnetic drain plugs, Eos version!)
William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*

Put a set of splashguards on the Eos because I decided it was worthwhile protecting the paint.
Had them painted to match the car. VW literature says the splashguards can be painted, however the body shop cautioned me that they felt the splashguards were too flexible, and the paint may crack. So this is an experiment for the time being.
I like the look of them on the front, but the jury is still out on the rears, they are quite a bit more visible than I was expecting, and they do change the lines of the car substantially. 
On the positive side, they are large enough they should actually be effective.
If the paint does crack or chip off, or if I decide I really don't like the look of them, they can always be removed.
*Front Splasguard - Close Up*








*Rear Slashguard - Close Up*








*Rear Splashguards - Showing the change in the lines of the car.*










_Modified by just4fun at 10:29 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*

Congratulations on receiving the car, and on your experiment painting the mud guards. 
I can understand why you want to keep this car inside during the winter. If you left it outside for just a few hours, I'm sure you'd lose it under a snowbank. If you painted the tires the way you did the mud guards, I'd guarantee it'd be lost.







Looks good; hope you enjoy it.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*

love your "Canadian Camouflage" Eos! Thanks for showing us mudflaps on the other extreme of color.
I wonder if the lines of the car would look the same as before if you had the rear flaps black? (like maybe they would visually combine with the black tires?)
I do like the look on the front myself too-- that turned out well.
I notice in the Owner's Photos thread, you can see where the white flap starts on the front set from the front. It looks to me from the photo that the rear set is black toward the inside.
At first I was thinking, "Paint more white in there", but now I'm wondering, "What if the inside/parts toward the wheel were black, and on the rear the lower portion were painted?"
Here is my very rough quick example
The way I am thinking, you paint the portion facing back black, and the portions facing sideways (along the body of the car) white.
But again, I haven't actually seen it in person, so that idea might not look good.
I'll bet that you are happier with the protection though!








William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I wonder if the lines of the car would look the same as before if you had the rear flaps black? (like maybe they would visually combine with the black tires?)
very rough quick example
The way I am thinking, you paint the portion facing back black, and the portions facing sideways (along the body of the car) white.
But again, I haven't actually seen it in person, so that idea might not look good.
William

Hi William, thanks for the compliments.
You hit the nail on the head. Before I decided to get them painted, the salesperson and I kind of "hung" them on the car to see how they looked.
I think because the black blended with the tire, I didn't notice how obliviously large they look from the rear. But, from the side, they definitely looked "stuck on" in black.
Your photo shop idea is excellent, if they could identify a line to use as a natural break point for the paint, having the sides white and the lowers black, may result in them blending into the car a bit better.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*

Car looks nice, Kevin.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Micheal,
After looking at the car for a couple days I've decided I don't mind the look of the splashguards, in fact I don't really even notice them anymore when I look at the car. I've decided they are staying on the car, unless the paint starts to crack and chip.
Kevin


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Thanks Micheal,
After looking at the car for a couple days I've decided I don't mind the look of the splashguards, in fact I don't really even notice them anymore when I look at the car. I've decided they are staying on the car, unless the paint starts to crack and chip.
Kevin









I find them very unobtrusive, even in Black on White. In fact, when I first saw the pictures of your car, Kevin, (Same colors as mine) I went out to the garage to make sure the mudguards had been installed on mine! I'm sure I must have checked when I got it 2.5 weeks ago, but could not recall seeing them as I admired your painted ones.
They are well worth it to protect the paint and as a courtesy to those behind.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_
They are well worth it to protect the paint and as a courtesy to those behind.

I agree, and thanks for the compliments.
Kevin


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_These were a must have for me...
I installed the front mudflaps in about 1 hour and the rear set in about 45 minutes. Note, this would have gone quicker but I wasn't in the mood to pull off the tires.








Front set took longer because there are couple more steps but overall it was fairly darn simple. Granted it helped to have small girl hands to pull this off but I felt it was worth a couple of knuckle scrapes to put these on...

How did you do the rear without taking the wheel off? I did the front by turing the wheels all the way to the left. With the 18 inch wheels, I cant fit the ratchet w/ the t25 torx bit in the wheel well. Am I missing something? Should there be another type of torx tool I should be using. Taking the wheels off should be a last resort IMHO. Thanks!







-Andrew


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (familydub)*

I used my torx bit with the right angel driver.
Here is an example:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...6G8W8
Overall, the rear set are easier to install with the correct tools, Hang in there. 
I have the 18" wheels too - you can do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-dawn


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*

did you actually pre-drill the holes, or did you just poke a spot (like with an awl) and then let the screws thread themselves?
Not drilling would make it easier-- I thinkk I could squeeze my hands and a driver in there.
William


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_I used my torx bit with the right angel driver.
Here is an example:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...6G8W8
Overall, the rear set are easier to install with the correct tools, Hang in there. 
I have the 18" wheels too - you can do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-dawn


I'll have to check out Sears or something for a smaller torx or driver like your example. Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I didn't drill, instead I just aplied pressure on the screw and it tapped into the plastic perfectly.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (familydub)*

Install Q:
On the front flaps, there are two 'tabs' underside that are suppose to wrap around the beam of the frame. The clamp, that should be attached, will not stay! There is too much 'tar' (or protective junk) to create a good fit. I don't want to drill anything down there...
Anyone else complete an install? Should I worry about that clamp?
Suggestions








Thanks,
Greg


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (gdevitry)*

Mine were installed by the dealer, but I was looking under the car a couple nights ago, and there is no "clamp" or fastner of any kind on the tabs.
Kevin








That's not to say they wrren't there at install, and have fallen off already??


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_I used my torx bit with the right angel driver.
Here is an example:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...6G8W8
Overall, the rear set are easier to install with the correct tools, Hang in there. 
I have the 18" wheels too - you can do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-dawn

I have managed to install the front set by turning the wheels, but I'm really impressed that you were able to get your hands between the wheel for the rear set! I don't know how you did it, it looks like not enough room for _anything_








I guess I'll try, but I'm thinking of taking it to a friendly mechanics for wheel removal for the rear installation.
William
PS. it feels *good* to have done some work on the Eos myself


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (kghia)*

Front - turn in/out.








Rear - removed wheels (10 extra mins.)


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (gdevitry)*


_Quote »_
Anyone else complete an install? Should I worry about that clamp?
Suggestions








Thanks,
Greg

Clamps were difficult for me, but I was trying to instill them backwords. (insert blonde joke here)







They do go on with some effort and will be very secure if installed correctly. 

_Quote »_
Mine were installed by the dealer, but I was looking under the car a couple nights ago, and there is no "clamp" or fastner of any kind on the tabs.
Kevin


Clamps should be there - I would take back to dealer and let them explain / replace. You paid for part and service. 


_Quote »_
I have managed to install the front set by turning the wheels, but I'm really impressed that you were able to get your hands between the wheel for the rear set! I don't know how you did it, it looks like not enough room for anything 


This is a case where small girl hands were a good thing. I guess that helped with the dead pedal install too but I still get my fair share of knuckle scrapes.








-dawn
_Modified by theothereos at 12:06 PM 3-14-2007_


_Modified by theothereos at 12:08 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (hulahoops)*

I got my 5k checkup, and talked with the Eos tech at the dealership some.
He suggested how to more easily put on the rear guards-- raise the car off the suspension, but let the wheels relax and hang down. Then the widest part of the wheel is below where you need to work, instead of blocking it.
He also mentioned that, due to the felt lining behind the rear tires, it was harder to get the screws to tap. He uses a low profile air-wrench, which has some speed and bites in. He said to poke a hole or drill a hole otherwise, and that you might be able to make a better hole from behind once you position it. Then use that guide hole to put in the screws.
I haven't tried it yet, but better weather this weekend.
I also found that they would charge slightly less than the same dealership in my city








and they would also charge me 1/2 if I want to get the backs done for me.
William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (kghia)*

My VW dealer finally got in a 3.2L sport in stock and I got to take an extended test drive...I think mainly because I didn't drive the car in an abusive manner, I was actually kinda slow. I asked about the top and was advized to put vaseline on the seals once a year







which we all know is totally wrong (little did he know that I'm WolfsburgerMitFries







). The salesperson also said that if there is any problem with the roof, they don't try to fix or adjust it, they just replace the whole roof assembly...which of course I don't believe. But this thread is about mud flaps, and both the Eos at my dealer had this....








Currently when you build an Eos on the VW website, front and rear mudflaps (all 4) are listed at $160. I'm so envious of the people that have a good VW dealer to serve them. Notice the top of the sticker says "Protecting the Consumer". 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:46 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I think that the part at the left, that says "Add A Tag (tm)" is the more accurate portion.
I know why pinstripes seem to be coming back-- the dealer installs them in advance and makes a good markup. You have no choice. I probably would have not taken pinstripes, and gone for a more sleek look, but it was pre-installed and not an optional-option.








I made them repair it when it came loose at the last 4" of the back fender (since they had charged me $99), but either way it wasn't like my brother's 1985 Mercedes diesel which has the ends cut at an angle to make a small overlap of the pinstripe-*tape*.
BTW -- I insisted to them that pinstripes were not "_always_" in tape form-- sometime they were _painted on_ by an _artist_ (or so I've heard but not _personally_ experienced. 
I have talked to others who were happy with artwork done on their rides however.(like a biker who showed up at Herbie's diner last night just as I was about to leave. He had several sets of tanks and long-swept fenders, currently installed and at home, all custom painted, and one really nice heavy-duty cruising Honda bike)
But these are usually not something made of a tape you could peel off with your thumbnail.















I bought mud splashguards from 1stVWparts.com who advertises her (and is a VW dealer in Washington state) I envy those who were offered the option too, because I paid around $220 or something in parts, rather than $160 installed. I think it is an option on even the Base Eos now.
I still haven't installed the back splashguards, as the salt is gone and they don't seem to be lacking as far as dirt splashed up. I like the front set though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I still plan to put on the back set, but maybe I'll wait closer to winter, or until I'll spent enough time on my poor neglected Ghia.








William


_Modified by kghia at 7:41 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Ok Wolf... so what did you yhink of the 3.2


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (mark_d_drake)*

I actually lucked out on those. I decided to add them on to my order a couple of weeks later. They were able to do that since it hadn't been accepted by the factory yet. 
They said it would be around $200 installed ($160 + installation)
When I went to pick up my EOS they were installed but not added on to my initial sales order. They are shown on the window sticker, however.
Of course, I "forgot" to tell them about their omission....








Not sure where they were installed maybe at the port? Could be that's why they missed it.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Mud Flaps (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Ok Wolf... so what did you think of the 3.2

The 3.2L engine was extremely smooth and quiet when driving, although it did not idle perfectly smooth...which surprised me, perhaps I'm just used to BMW in-line sixes, or maybe it just needed more break-in time. This was my first experience with a sport pak Eos. I really liked the way the car handled, and that was my main angle on the test drive, and how I got an extended drive. I'm sure the car is quite fast enough, but I told the salesman I was more interested in handling than speed, so we went farther out of town to a beautiful twisty country lane. The car did not feel nose heavy or like a cheap Japanese FWD car. 
I had no problem fitting into the sport seats (I'm 5'9" and weigh 170 pounds...you can convert from NAR to ROW units if you would like). The side bolsters felt nice and firm, like they would last, and they were not too high. The sport seats are so mild that most people wouldn't notice the difference from the regular seats. That's a problem I'm used to with BMW's with sport seats, the bolsters are so high that they show wear quickly from the excessive pressure of getting in and out of the car if you are not careful. I'll post a photo of mine below so everyone can see what I'm talking about. 
The biggest improvement I found in day-to-day driveability with the 3.2L was getting the car to creep forward at idle in slow moving traffic. A turbo 4 has virtually no torque at idle so I noticed a bit of a shudder and vagueness in the transmission with the 2.0T when trying to creep ahead. In the 3.2, when you take your foot off the brake, you could feel the DSG clutch progressively, deliberately, and smoothly engage the transmission and make the car crawl ahead without hitting the gas. We were coming back in rush hour traffic so I got to test this a lot.
I liked the paddle shifters on the steering wheel too, and had no problem reaching them. It was a very beautiful day today, and I'm sure I never reached 50% throttle so I can't speak to the speed or sound of the car. Well actually, there is a strange exhaust note resonance just off idle with the top down in the 2.0T that was not present in the 3.2
I also did not find the windshield pop-up wind blocker useful. It became more noisy when I put it up. I guess its only for use with the sunroof though. 
Overall, what can I say. Its just a great little car.
Here's my sport seats in my 328is. I don't care how many times you treat these higher side bolsters with Lexol, the leather is gonna crack. Fortunately the sport seats in the Eos are not as high. The sport seats in the Eos are really more like the normal seats in a BMW.








I hate leather, in a big way. Look at it stretch and crack over time...that's no luxury.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:51 AM 5-19-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought they calledit "character lines"... ;D
You know, in some furniture stores, you have this kind of "distressed" leather... basically it looks worn already.... I think in actual, leather looks best when its "seasoned" like that. I mean, sersiously, how long did you think that you were going to have that new leather supple look. 
I do agree that vinyl, when done right, is a good solution. he leatherette in the eos is a godo example. it feels better thanmost car's leather!! its maintenance will be easier than leather. However i think leather is more comfortable in hot weather. 
HENCE THE SHEEPSKINS!!!
Shag it up folks!!!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_ However i think leather is more comfortable in hot weather. 
HENCE THE SHEEPSKINS!!!
Shag it up folks!!!

I'd take a nicely styled velour over leather any day! I thought it was a bad move for VW to stop offering velour seats in '05. It was one of the major reasons that I came over to VW and bought my '04 Passat. I really miss those seats


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps (gdevitry)*

I got and installed my splashguards. Couple things. 
THE PARTS CATALOG IS WRONG. I think they have the fronts and backs reversed
because .... I got to right front splashguards. When I returned the front they tried to 
give me a rear. (a friend brought it in and I dealt with the guy over the phone) We 
quickly narrowed down the catalog was wrong. He swore he ordered the right part 
and I swore that I know the difference between the front and back








SO, check you splashguards at the dealer first. Even better, when they call you to tell you 
they are in, ask them to make sure you have One Left Front, One Right Front, One Left Rear,
One Right Rear. I paid (with a slight discount) $107 +tax per set. I went with VW parts 
because I wanted all edges to fit perfectly and found in other things in life, aftermarket 
isn't always perfect. (This is not a comment directed at any aftermarket VW parts since 
I've had little experience other than the phone holder and dash cover, and they were 
perfect)
I removed the wheels because I didn't have the special wrenches, just basic tools. 
I followed the directions that came in the box and they are pretty clear pictorials. 
I took my time and I'm pretty handy most of the time. Took probably 30 minutes per guard.
I could probably do it in 15 minutes per guard now that I'm experienced. 
THE CLAMP, you need to rotate the little bar on the clamp (two pliers) so it's along the 
bottom edge. It will work just fine. 
The toughest to install is the first one. Then the right rear because it's a little tougher 
getting the hand and socket up and over the inside of the rear bumper. But not a big
deal. 
Get the proper sized bit/torx driver (I stripped one head since I didn't have the right size)
No drilling required, the screws "drill" through the plastic bumper and the wheel well
material just fine. 
Since my car is a US car you might find minor differences in ROW and right hand drive. 
I really like having the splahguards on the car but haven't seen the benefits yet since I 
haven't driven in the rain or water since. The look...... One the white car, the black guards
are only slightly noticeable. They blend in to the tires. On Mark Drakes Thunder(bolt) Blue
(inside joke) I didn't even notice them for the first 15 minutes inspecting his 3.2 and playing
with his dog. 
Jack


----------

